# Caught our first swordfish of the season this past week end...



## Max Pace (Mar 5, 2008)

We left Orange Beach this Saturday on the a new 38 Rampage "Ramble On". We pulled for wahoo with no bites but set up sword fishing Saturday night. My son Tom Pace caught our first sword fish of the year. The bite came at 10.00 on the 150 foot rig. A small pup that we released but it was good for the first outing on the new Rampage to put a billfish in the boat. 

Max


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Awsome, Congrats! 

Jim


----------



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

Where were you fishing


----------



## Max Pace (Mar 5, 2008)

alps....


----------



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

where is the alps


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Top Shelf (3/5/2008)*where is the alps


They're between Switzerland and Italy.


----------



## BLKFLYZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Xanadu (3/5/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Top Shelf (3/5/2008)*where is the alps
> ...


:clap I was thinking the same thing Hal!!! Ha! Congrats on the swordie!!


----------



## Max Pace (Mar 5, 2008)

The Alabama Alps are on charts east of the steps.....

Max


----------



## Max Pace (Mar 5, 2008)

Sorry I should have been more specific. On Hilton's Charts, any block or oilfield lease chart, most newer GPS charts, shows the area called the Alabama Alps that is a series of underwater sea mounts east and south of the steps. Water goes from 300 feet to about 2100 feet with alot of underwater structure. It is also west of the dumping grounds. 

Max


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i've fished on a 38 rampage before, badass boat!

congrats on the new boat and the sword!


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm fired up for bill season!! Come on 72 degrees!!!!!!


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

youll get into some big swords sometime..........


----------



## skeeter20 (Nov 7, 2007)

Congrats on the Sword and the new boat.


----------



## onoahi (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on the fish, the boat and the bill on your maiden voyage. great start to the year and one helluva break-in run on the new boat. 

:toast


----------

